# Can proviron be used as a mild ai



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

ive read proviron could be run as a mild ai without all the negatives of adex etc? Is this true? I have no clue about proviron at all and just wanted to clarify wether its bs or not


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

It binds to the aromatising enzyme better than test, so it works similar to eq in how it reduces e2. 

Like with an AI, you would need to get bloods done to check how effective it's working for you, and if it's even needed to begin with.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

It won't work for everyone in that way but ime it works quite well, just bare in kind though proviron at 50mg+ doses for prolonged periods can increase cholesterol!


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Tonysco said:


> *It binds to the aromatising enzyme better than test*, so it works similar to eq in how it reduces e2.
> 
> Like with an AI, you would need to get bloods done to check how effective it's working for you, and if it's even needed to begin with.


Anything to back that up?
Never read or heard anything similar before.


----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

Says plasma binding proteins there


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

I heard it can be, but doesn't replace an AI mate. No steroid does according to my limited knowledge. Good little boost though


----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I heard it can be, but doesn't replace an AI mate. No steroid does according to my limited knowledge. Good little boost though


Yer I’ve had quite a deep search into mate and apparently can help to a degree, but as you said will never replace a ai, have you ran it?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Gibbo666 said:


> Yer I’ve had quite a deep search into mate and apparently can help to a degree, but as you said will never replace a ai, have you ran it?


Proviron? Nah, never saw any need.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Gibbo666 said:


> ive read proviron could be run as a mild ai without all the negatives of adex etc? Is this true? I have no clue about proviron at all and just wanted to clarify wether its bs or not


Kind of but it's not a reliable option. If you have concerns related to estrogen manage it properly. Hitting and hoping won't end well


----------

